# Winter in Rhodes-amongst other things!!



## bellab99 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi all!

I apologise if there is already a thread on this subject, but I have spent so long researching life in Rhodes lately that I am going slightly cross eyed!!

My Husband and I are hoping to move to Rhodes early next year.(we would go now but have a property to sell in England and some saving to do!) Obviously we know how fab the Island is during the summer season, but was wondering what it is like in winter??Our very first trip to Rhodes was in late October, so we have seen it NEARLY tourist free, but wondered just how quiet it gets?As much as we LOVE the idea of the laid back Greek lifestyle, we are understandably cautious about the unknown winter months!!

ANY information you could give us about Rhodes at all would be greatfully received!! 

Thanks, 
Rachel and Glen.


----------



## Vangelistria (May 30, 2009)

*Hi Rachel and Glen!*

That is a good question, what are the winters like in Rhodes and what are the types of things that people do for entertainment in Rhodes?? How many foreigners- non-Greeks are living in Rhodes? Is Rhodes international? I am heading for Rhodes in the summer and hope to meet some new people!
Maria


----------

